# Matagorda Bay Out Of Sargent Tx, Great Fishing And Plenty Of Trophy Fish



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Many daYs have passed and many days off fishing have has happened since I have posted a report on 2cool due to many technical issues they have been happening. I have not been able to write a report since November, so therefore there are way too many photos to post but I'll put on as many as I can in the comment section of the post. "So let's start" 
I have to begin from winter to now into our transition of Spring because we have been landing many quality fish all winter up to now no doubt. Our wade fishing has been phenomenal and now that we are into our longer warming trends it's really going to blow up. Corkys were king all the way through winter but now they are pretty much smacking any artificial you choose if you have the right presentation. The large trout are lurking on the flats in which we have been extremely consistent with Trout in the 5-8 lb range and ++ some. As far as our redfish go they have been stacked up like cordwood , you name it they will eat it. Now with our drift fishing, I can accomplish the same results as wade fishing but I have to change the tactics some. Pretty much making long drifts on great areas and marking schools defiantly make for a fun day. I cover it all out here so wether you like to drift fish in the boat or wade those pretty flats I can make it happen. 
We are looking at fantastic February and Spring with one heck of a healthy Bay Complex. Lots of fish, lots of beauty, and lots of laughs, It's great out here!
****In February i run my annual Wintertime special with a great rate**** and also I do have some good days left in February and some weekend days available likewise. March is about the same as February with some great days on weekdays and weekends but they will move fast so check in with me. Also I have lodging available on Caney Creek close to the marina but check for availability when booking your trip. Appreciate everyone reading the reports and wish everyone luck out there.
Capt. Hollis Forrester 979-236-3115 
[email protected] www.capthollisforrester.com
Facebook: Matagorda Bay Fishing Guide "awesome fast reports and great info"
#7dayaddiction#downsouthlures#chickenboylures#ezwade#grindterminaltackle#outcast_rods#troutsupportlures
Sent from my iPad


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

*photos*

photos


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

*photos*

photos


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Great Job Hollis, I've been hearing that you've been killing it all winter and it should get better soon as well.


----------

